# 2013 Tractor of the Year



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's this years choice as Tractor of the Year....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/2013_tractor_of_the_year_announced/


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I could not tell you where a dealer is in Texas. Doesn't really work for us.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sure it's nice. The price is probably not so nice for me. If they want to lend me one for a year I suppose I could bale large squares with it to try it out and all share all my thoughts with you fine folks here on haytalk. I don't need 263 hp though. I would like to try driving 37 mph though in a tractor. Dealer support here wouldn't be very good as there is none. But I'm sure in Europe it is fine.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

WOW! that thing is way ugly!! LOL I do have to say tho, those over seas tractors would be nice for blowing snow since they almost all have front 3pt and pto


----------



## crashncowgirl (Jun 25, 2012)

i believe zetor claims to be the most fuel efficient line of tractors but they dont make one that large


----------

